# Neu in der Gruppe



## ghostgirl (17. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr Superbiker,
ich komme aus Köln, bin Neu in dem Forum und suche nette Mitfahrgelegenheiten in Köln und Umgebung.

Lg Claudia


----------



## Delgado (17. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Superbiker,
> ich komme aus Köln, bin Neu in dem Forum und suche nette Mitfahrgelegenheiten in Köln und Umgebung.
> 
> Lg Claudia




Hallo Claudia,

da wäre erstmal KFL in Brück

Zu erreichen mit Straßenbahn Linie 1, A4 Ausfahrt Refrath/Brück oder eben mit dem Bike.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (17. September 2009)

Hallo Claudia, 
am 11.10. ist Indian Summer von SportsInTeam. Zum Saisonabschluss treffen sich noch mal alle Verrückten und machen das Bergische unsicher. Die Indian Summer-Touren sind ist kostenlos, allerdings muss man sich relativ schnell dafür anmelden. Ansonsten lohnt sich ein regelmäßiger Blick bei denen auf die Homepage, es werden immer wieder MTB-Touren (teilweise nur für Frauen) günstig angeboten.


----------



## sun909 (17. September 2009)

Hi Claudia,
in Köln ist nicht soo viel spannendes zum Fahren 

Wir weichen z.B. nach Bonn ins Siebengebirge aus, an die Ahr oder ins Bergische Land.

Was fährst du denn so? Dann kann man dir eine Gruppe mal empfehlen zum Reinschnuppern...

Schöne Gruesse
sun909 (Dienstagstreff)


----------



## ghostgirl (17. September 2009)

Ja, was fahr ich denn so??? In der kurzen Zeit die ich erst fahre (4-5 Monate) öfters mit Freunden in Düsseldorf, Wuppertal, Velbert, Duisburg
Strecken ca. 30 bis 50 km, Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht genau, geht ab ziemlich auf und ab.

In Marbella bin ich diesen Sommer auch gefahren, ca. 8 km von 0-400 Meter nur bergauf. Brauchte ich allerdings ne Pause.

Ich kann das nicht einordnen ob das Anfängerniveau ist oder mehr???


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Ja, was fahr ich denn so??? In der kurzen Zeit die ich erst fahre (4-5 Monate) öfters mit Freunden in Düsseldorf, Wuppertal, Velbert, Duisburg
> Strecken ca. 30 bis 50 km, Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht genau, geht ab ziemlich auf und ab.
> 
> In Marbella bin ich diesen Sommer auch gefahren, ca. 8 km von 0-400 Meter nur bergauf. Brauchte ich allerdings ne Pause.
> ...



Es gibt verschiedene Leistungsgruppen , ich persönlich fahre meistens schön langsam. 
Aber das hört sich schon vernünftig an "gute Niveau" , am besten einfach anmelden mitfahren und Spass haben , denn der steht bei mir zumindest im Vordergrund.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2009)

Hallo Claudia ich muß sun 909 und dem Kettenfresser Recht geben. Ich denke aber der Dienstag-Abend Treff ist mit Sicherheit eine vernünftige Adresse. Dort fahren schnelle und weniger schnelle mit. Ist auch immer gut für Anfänger. Dort kann man auch viele andere kennen lernen. Vor allem es wird keiner zurück gelassen. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.


Gruß Micha

(Dienstagstreff, Team Tomburg)


----------



## Delgado (17. September 2009)

Finger weg!
Ich hab' sie zuerst gesehen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. September 2009)

Ah, wie ich sehe, kommt mein Sechzehnt-Account gut an.


----------



## Jajaja (17. September 2009)

... aber der Schreibstil ist immer gleich.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. September 2009)

Oder aber du schaust einfach mal im Ville-Thread nach. Wir fahren dort Dienstagsabends eine entspannte Feierabendtour ohne Stress. Denke ich, ist für den Anfänger/in (wollen ja politisch konform bleiben) eine gute Gelegenheit zum üben und nicht allzuweit von Köln weg. Findest den Termin auch im LMB unter Brühl eingetragen. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (17. September 2009)

Schöne Gegend und Svens Touren machen auch immer Spaß. 

Samstag:
Kettenfresser 1

Sonntag:
Kettenfresser 2

Gruß,
M


----------



## ghostgirl (17. September 2009)

Mensch (Delgado) Micha,
Du bist ja ein echter Profi....und das nicht nur beim Auffinden von ausbaufähigen Frischlingen.

Ich find's ja total lieb von Euch allen wir Ihr Euch bemüht mir den Einstieg zu erleichtern....grins.

Und wo findet der Dienstagtreff von Team Tomburg statt???

Wer will mich denn als 1. in seiner Gruppe begrüßen und dabei haben....smile.

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## ultra2 (17. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> ...
> In Marbella bin ich diesen Sommer auch gefahren, ca. 8 km von 0-400 Meter nur bergauf. Brauchte ich allerdings ne Pause.



Dann sind schonmal KFL-Wellness und Ville nix. Die Wellness-KFLer schaffen konditionell die 400 Hm am Stück nicht, und die Ville-Fahrer haben gar nicht soviele Hm.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. September 2009)

Der Dienstagstreff findet entweder in Oberkassel oder in Königswinter statt. Das beste ist du schaust mal im LMB dort stehen die Termine und auch die Örtlichkeiten bzw wo sie stattfinden. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Marc B (17. September 2009)

Hi Claudia!

Näher als Bonn ist das Bergische Land, wenn du von Köln in den Königforst fährst fängt dort schonein sehr schönes Bike-Gebiet an. Bis nach Forsbach, Bensberg, Bergisch Gladbach und andere Orte in der Gegend kann man auf schicken Strecken Bike-Touren fahren. 

Hier findest du ein paar Eindrücke und Touren: www.frosthelm.de

Also viel Spaß im goldenen Herbst
Marc


----------



## -Ines- (17. September 2009)

Nur so als Anmerkung nebenbei, bei uns sind die Frauentouren kostenlos und AUCH langsam. Und noch ein Tip, der Kollege Stunt-beck macht feine Touren in stets angepaßten (Frauen freundlichen) Tempo . Und den Kettenfressers Sven kann man sowiso nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostgirl (18. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann sind schonmal KFL-Wellness und Ville nix. Die Wellness-KFLer schaffen konditionell die 400 Hm am Stück nicht, und die Ville-Fahrer haben gar nicht soviele Hm.


 
Na Na Na, wer wird denn so nickelig sein.

Ich denke ich fang mal locker mit irgendeiner Gruppe an und arbeite mich dann bis ins Profilager vor

Sollte ich am Sonntag für die Kettenfresser-Tour2 Zeit haben, würde ich mich da auch gerne anmelden (wenn möglich)?

Bis dahin....

P.S. Ist jetzt schon lustig hier


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann sind schonmal KFL-Wellness und Ville nix. Die Wellness-KFLer schaffen konditionell die 400 Hm am Stück nicht, und die Ville-Fahrer haben gar nicht soviele Hm.


 
Na na na,

sag das nicht! Wenn Du in der Ville eine bestimmte Tour immer wieder im Kreis fährst, schaffst du die 400Hm locker! Wird nur irgendwann langweilig, wenn Du jedem Baum und Strauch schon nen Namen gegeben hast!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber zum entspannen, sehr viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haben und nach der Tour die leckeren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trinken, ist die Ville schon schön!

LG Yogi


----------



## ultra2 (18. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Na Na Na, wer wird denn so nickelig sein.
> 
> Ich denke ich fang mal locker mit irgendeiner Gruppe an und arbeite mich dann bis ins Profilager vor
> 
> ...



Nickelig? Ich bin ein Regulativ zu Denen die immer alles ganz toll finden.

Kettenfresser ist eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> Na Na Na, wer wird denn so nickelig sein.
> 
> Ich denke ich fang mal locker mit irgendeiner Gruppe an und arbeite mich dann bis ins Profilager vor
> 
> ...



Aber natürlich kannst du dich anmelden , einfach auf den Termin anzeigen(dort steht auch Treffpunkt sowie Zeit/Kontakt/etc. drin) bzw. die Verlinkung nutzen und unter als Option steht dann "Als Mitfahrer anmelden" , wenn es doch zeitlich eng werden sollte und du dich schon angemeldet bist , kein Problem du kannst dich auch wieder abmelden, ( gleiche Seite /Option) wo vorher "Als Mitfahrer anmelden" stand steht( wenn du dich schon angemeldet hast ) dann "Als Mitfahrer abmelden"
Du sieht ganz einfach


----------



## ghostgirl (18. September 2009)

Danke Sven, für den Tipp, war allerdings auch schon vorher auf dem Link und habe mich super zurechtgefunden

Spätestens Sa. abend weiß ich genaueres.

Aber mal was ganz anderes gefragt. Du bist ja schon länger hier "zu Hause" ich habe eine sehr merkwürdige private Nachricht mit der Einladung zu einer "Spritztour" bekommen. Das an sich wäre ja sehr nett gewesen, wenn ich nicht auf der entsprechenden Profilseite eine Nachricht von einem "Freund" gelesen hätte bei der ich echt 2 mal hinschauen mußte ob ich nicht träume

Kommt das öfters vor? Schau mal unter "Snowsturm Colon" Profilnachricht von "andreas22"

lg Claudia


----------



## Jajaja (18. September 2009)

... jo, schon heavy. 
Empfehlung wäre die Nutzung des Meldebuttons. Ansonsten lassen sich die beiden auch ins Killfile stecken ...


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2009)

Yes,

Meldebutton betätigen!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Yes,
> 
> Meldebutton betätigen!
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Tinchen12 (18. September 2009)

Schon traurig was sich hier alles rumtreibt...
Melden und Killfile sind hilfreiche Optionen!


----------



## Derk (18. September 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Schon traurig was sich hier alles rumtreibt...
> Melden und Killfile sind hilfreiche Optionen!



Tja,

im Forstbotanischen Garten in Rodenkirchen, dort, wie ich tatsächlich,  soll sie ja wohnen,  gibt´s  viele Pfauen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostgirl (21. September 2009)

Derk schrieb:


> Tja,
> 
> im Forstbotanischen Garten in Rodenkirchen, dort, wie ich tatsächlich, soll sie ja wohnen, gibt´s viele Pfauen.....


 
nicht nur die gibt's da, eigentlich ist das "Dorf" schon längst im  Artenschutzprogramm

Bist Du auch mal für nen spontane Runde zu haben? Wollte heute eine drehen.

Lg Claudia


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2009)

ghostgirl schrieb:


> nicht nur die gibt's da, eigentlich ist das "Dorf" schon längst im  Artenschutzprogramm
> 
> Bist Du auch mal für nen spontane Runde zu haben? Wollte heute eine drehen.
> 
> Lg Claudia



Morgen startet der Dienstagstreff in Königswinter. Mit 50% Frauenanteil. Wenn du Lust hast komm doch dazu.

Gruß Micha.


----------



## AnjaR (21. September 2009)

Hallo Micha,
wie macht Ihr das mit dem hohen Frauenanteil?
Habt Ihr den auch an Wochenendtouren? In der Woche kann ich abends leider nicht, da ich fast jeden Abend in irgendeiner Sporthalle stehe. Würde mich sonst gerne mal anschließen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> wie macht Ihr das mit dem hohen Frauenanteil?
> Habt Ihr den auch an Wochenendtouren? In der Woche kann ich abends leider nicht, da ich fast jeden Abend in irgendeiner Sporthalle stehe. Würde mich sonst gerne mal anschließen.
> Gruß Anja



Wir sind immer über jede Frau glücklich die bei uns mitfährt.  Natürlich sind am We auch Frauen dabei. Da kommt es darauf an, wie schwirig die Touren sind. Sollten die Gruppen aber groß genug sein, kann man auch mehrere Gruppen machen. Wie gesagt einfach mal reinschauen, und anmelden. Es wird immer auf jeden gewartet. Da du aber recht sportlich zu sein scheinst, müssen wir doch auf dich bestimmt nicht warten oder? 

Gruß Micha.

Ps.: Es wird im Oktober eine Zwiebelkuchentour geben, diese wird auf jeden Fall auch von Frauen besucht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist die Zwiebelkuchentour jetzt schon am We. Habe eben mal bei wetter.com geschaut und es soll super tolles Wetter geben. Mal nachhören was die anderen sagen dann setze ich sie jetzt schon rein.


----------



## AnjaR (21. September 2009)

Klingt verlockend. Mal schauen, wann Ihr die Tour ausschreibt. Wir haben auf jeden Fall Interesse.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2009)

Hwey Claudia hatte gesehen du hattest dich für heute eingetragen. Bist aber jetzt wieder raus was ist ? Sind doch genug Frauen dabei.


----------



## ghostgirl (22. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hwey Claudia hatte gesehen du hattest dich für heute eingetragen. Bist aber jetzt wieder raus was ist ? Sind doch genug Frauen dabei.




Hi Micha,
ich hab überhaupt nichts gegen Männer im Gegenteil ich mag sie sogar

Aber mein Job mag mich nicht. Habe heute noch Termine um 17.30 Uhr.
Hoffe bald mal dabei sein zu können

lg Claudia


----------



## Schnucki (22. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Zwiebelkuchentour jetzt schon am We. Habe eben mal bei wetter.com geschaut und es soll super tolles Wetter geben. Mal nachhören was die anderen sagen dann setze ich sie jetzt schon rein.




Ich will ZWIEBELKUCHEN!!!! 
Dann werde ich bestimmt auch ganz schnell wieder gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (22. September 2009)

Eine Alternative für Samstag wäre hier. In und ums Hennef-Siegburg-Lohmarer Gebiet mit ein paar schönen Panoramaussichten (Wetterabhängig), bisschen Wahnbachtalsperre, breite und schmale Wege...
Achja, Tempo wird -wie immer- der Gruppe angepasst.
Anreise ach gut per Bahn möglich (10 Min. vom Bahnhof Hennef entfernt).


----------



## philbertII (23. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Zwiebelkuchentour jetzt schon am We. Habe eben mal bei wetter.com geschaut und es soll super tolles Wetter geben. Mal nachhören was die anderen sagen dann setze ich sie jetzt schon rein.


 
Hallihallo Micha,

das klingt super! Da würd ich mich dann gern auf jeden Fall anschließen - wenn`s nicht zuuuu heftig wird (mit dem Fahren...) - Zwiebelkuchen + Federweißer darf ruhig was mehr sein...

Gestern hat echt Spaß gemacht! - brauche jetzt nur noch ne ordentliche Beleuchtung - für nachts im Wald reicht meine Funzel nicht....
Wäre toll, wenn am WE irgendeine Tour anstehen würde (bei der man als Einsteiger einigermaßen mitkommt...)! Bis bald!

P.S.: An den 50% müsst ihr aber noch arbeiten...

LG Sabine


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hallihallo Micha,
> 
> das klingt super! Da würd ich mich dann gern auf jeden Fall anschließen - wenn`s nicht zuuuu heftig wird (mit dem Fahren...) - Zwiebelkuchen + Federweißer darf ruhig was mehr sein...
> 
> ...



Hallo Sabine  
könnte dir das anbieten :
Samstag=Fahrtechnik bzw. Samstag=Tour  und für den Sonntag das hier


----------



## philbertII (23. September 2009)

Hallo Sven,

danke für die Tipps! Jetzt gibts auch noch die Zwiebelkuchen-Konkurrenz am SA... das wird ne harte Entscheidung!
Dabei würde mir ein bisschen Technik ganz gut tun... gibt`s das öfter mal? Sonntag muss ich leider vernünftig sein und arbeiten - Geldern ade...

Bis bald mal! 
LG Sabine


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

Hallo Sabine,
ganz einfach!!! Hier anmelden und fertig!  

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (24. September 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> danke für die Tipps! Jetzt gibts auch noch die Zwiebelkuchen-Konkurrenz am SA... das wird ne harte Entscheidung!
> Dabei würde mir ein bisschen Technik ganz gut tun... gibt`s das öfter mal? Sonntag muss ich leider vernünftig sein und arbeiten - Geldern ade...
> ...



Braves Mädchen, genau bei der richtigen Tour angemeldet !
Lg. und bis Samstag
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> ganz einfach!!! Hier anmelden und fertig!
> 
> LG
> Jürgen




wird das jetzt ein kampf um mitfahrer?^^

dann darf ich auch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163

denke wir sehen uns eh alle am hcm 

bis dahin, ride on


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. September 2009)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Ich will ZWIEBELKUCHEN!!!!
> Dann werde ich bestimmt auch ganz schnell wieder gesund



Hallo Sandra was hast du denn? Das du immer noch krank bist. Aber macht doch nichts, du kannst auch nur zum Zwiebelkuchenessen kommen. Die Tour wird aber nicht anstrengend, versuche es doch einfach.

LG Micha


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> denke wir sehen uns eh alle am hcm
> 
> bis dahin, ride on


 
Das will ich doch hoffen!!!! Bis Samstag!


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> danke für die Tipps! Jetzt gibts auch noch die Zwiebelkuchen-Konkurrenz am SA... das wird ne harte Entscheidung!
> Dabei würde mir ein bisschen *Technik ganz gut tun... gibt`s das öfter mal*? Sonntag muss ich leider vernünftig sein und arbeiten - Geldern ade...
> ...



Das kommt auf den Lehrer an , denke aber schon das wir das hin kriegen


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Lehrer an , denke aber schon das wir das hin kriegen




denke schon das es sowas jetzt recht regelmäßig geben wird ind allen schwierigkeits graden

von anfänger bis fortgeschritten
und ja nachbedarf auch extra stunden wenn jemand was bestimmtes übern will.

ach @ yogi, wir werden den hcm als erstes ansteuern^^ und uns dort ne weile aufhalten


----------



## philbertII (24. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> denke schon das es sowas jetzt recht regelmäßig geben wird ind allen schwierigkeits graden
> 
> Das wäre ja super ! Dann könnte man ja auch mal was 2 Stündchen vor einer Tour einbauen (wenn man Zeit hat...) - die Umsetzung kommt dann direkt danach...
> 
> ...


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> > yogi bei eurer netten Truppe war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr...
> 
> - hoffe, da gibt`s dann noch was später im Jahr ...Aber sind ja anscheinend einige, die auch im Winter fahren - und der ist ja hier eh nicht soo hart - (mal abgesehen vom letzten Jahr...). Mal schaun.
> LG Sabine


 
Wir fahren den Winter durch und es sind Einige die das vorhaben! Also Termine sind immer da!!! LG Jürgen


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Wir fahren den Winter durch* und es sind Einige die das vorhaben! Also Termine sind immer da!!! LG Jürgen



Das seit Ihr nicht die Einzigen


----------



## wogru (24. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir fahren den Winter durch und es sind Einige die das vorhaben! Also Termine sind immer da!!! LG Jürgen



Ich auch, anfangen tue ich damit auf La Palma


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Claudia, weiß ja nicht ob du überhaupt noch Lust hast zu fahren. Sollte das der Fall sein. Am Sonntag findet eine interessante Tour statt. Die ist allerdings nicht ausgeschrieben. Wenn du willst kann ich dir mehr sagen wir nicht zu anspruchsvoll werden denke ich. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (21. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia, weiß ja nicht ob du überhaupt noch Lust hast zu fahren. Sollte das der Fall sein. Am Sonntag findet eine interessante Tour statt. Die ist allerdings nicht ausgeschrieben. Wenn du willst kann ich dir mehr sagen wir nicht zu anspruchsvoll werden denke ich.
> 
> Grüße Micha



privatissime et gratis ?!!!!


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2009)

si....


----------

